# RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?



## eVAC (12. März 2010)

*RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Hi,

kurze Frage:

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Komponente verbaut
*2x2GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9*



Macht es Sinn *zusätzlich* 
*4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL7*


 zu verbauen?
Oder bringt es gar keine zusätzlich Leistung, mal abgesehen von 2 Gb mehr?!


----------



## Icke&Er (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Da sich die besseren den schlechteren "anpassen" bringt dies keine Mehrleistung (außer OC für den schlechteren auf CL7)

der Unterschied zwischen CL7 und CL9 sind max 1%, also im normalen Betrieb nicht spürbar!

PS: Warum nur 2Gb mehr? Ist doch ein 4Gb Kit!

MFG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

mehr als 4GB brauchst du nicht. es gibt kaum anwendungen, die mehr als 2 geschweige denn 3GB brauchen.

außer bei Fotoshop oder Videobearbeitung hast du keine Vorteile von mehr als 4GB.

die meisten User, die 4GB verbaut haben kämen wohl sogar mit 2GB aus.. 


die unterschiede zwischen CL 7 und 9 sind maginal. du kannst beide zusammen mit CL9 laufen lassen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Es würde mehr bringen, wenn du den CL9-RAM rausschmeißt und durch CL7-RAM ersetzt.
Die allermeisten Spiele/Anwendungen können nicht einmal 4GB ausreizen. Da bringen 8GB in den meisten Fällen gar nichts. Eine Ausnahme sind natürlich Anwendungen wie Ramdisks.

Warum willst du DDR3-1333 CL7 kaufen? DDR3-1600 CL7 ist die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Das wenige Progs oder Games nur 2Gb gebrauchen können halte ich für nicht ganz richtig!

Gegenbsp:

GTA 4
FSX
FS 9
Crysis

Es läuft auch mit weniger, aber halt besser mir mehr ^^

MFG


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Wenn du beim Ram was aufrüsten willst würde ich bei 4 GB bleiben un dort aud schnelleren setzen zb. 1600 oder 2000 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-2133 Kit


----------



## eVAC (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> PS: Warum nur 2Gb mehr? Ist doch ein 4Gb Kit!



Ja, 4 GB sry



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> mehr als 4GB brauchst du nicht. es gibt kaum anwendungen, die mehr als 2 geschweige denn 3GB brauchen.



Ich möchte gerne alle nötigen Anwendungen im Hintergrund laufen lassen.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es würde mehr bringen, wenn du den CL9-RAM rausschmeißt und durch CL7-RAM ersetzt...
> 
> Warum willst du DDR3-1333 CL7 kaufen? DDR3-1600 CL7 ist die bessere Wahl.



CL7 hab ich schon verbaut, und wenn der Unterschied so gering ist, bleib ich bei CL7 wohl.
>4Gb als 1600er is mir noch n bissl teuer



JackOnell schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Ram was aufrüsten willst würde ich bei 4 GB bleiben un dort aud schnelleren setzen zb. 1600 oder 2000
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-2133 Kit



Seeeehr teuer
aber dank dir für den Vorschlag.

Wenn ich nicht auf OC setzen will beim Ram, muss ja nicht gerad elow voltage sein , ist das richtig?


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Sorry ich hatte im Kopf den Gedanken das du deine alten 4 verkaufen köntest


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*



> Ich möchte gerne alle nötigen Anwendungen im Hintergrund laufen lassen.


 selbst dann reichen 4GB locker..  



> Crysis


 Crysis selbst reitz maximal 1-2,5GB aus. letzteres bei 1920x1080,VERY HIGH, 8xAA. Aber das schafft wohl kaum einer.. 



> >4Gb als 1600er is mir noch n bissl teuer


 letztes Jahr im Sommer habe ich für 4GB 1600Mhz G.Skill Red noch 69€ gezahlt..^^ tja die Preise aktuell sind ziemlich krass..


----------



## Icke&Er (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Da er ja auchschon 4Gb 1333ger hat warum sollte er da 1600ter nehmen?
Der macht sich nur beim benchen bemerkbar und das will er ja nicht!

Also bleib ruhig beim 1333ger und alles wird gut 

MFG


----------



## boober (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*

Unterschied zw. 4GB und 8GB macht sich unter umständen doch bemerkbar. Nämlich dann, wenn ich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig laufen lasse - früher bezeichnete man das als Multitasking  

Das ein Prog 8GB allein noch nicht ausreitzt, is klar. Aber viele zusammen schon.

Eine Steigerung der Latenzen bringt ganz wenig. Ich würd zu den günstigeren greifen

Gruss


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. März 2010)

*AW: RAM CL9 mit CL7 aufrüsten?*



> wenn ich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig laufen lasse - früher bezeichnete man das als Multitasking


  das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn..  von welchen Prgrammen redest du?  weiß du wieviel 8GB sind?  nichts für ungut..^^

edit:

Wilkommen im Forum!


----------

